# Paris Hilton checks out of jail



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,278885,00.html

Some animals are more equal than others?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

crazyquik said:


> www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,278885,00.html
> 
> Some animals are more equal than others?


Incredible.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

crazyquik said:


> www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,278885,00.html
> 
> Some animals are more equal than others?


That's terrible! She should at least be handcuffed or chained to the bed at nite and kept under guard!

I volunteer.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

ksinc said:


> That's terrible! She should at least be handcuffed or chained to the bed at nite and kept under guard!
> 
> I volunteer.


What, you didn't see the movie? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

A travesty. The California Department of Corrections should be ashamed of itself.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

KenR said:


> A travesty. The California Department of Corrections should be ashamed of itself.


Oh, come on. She did 4.4599999999999999999987654321 days!!!

It must have been an eternity for the 'poor girl'! 

BTW that press conference was hilarious.

.... but, not as hilarious as this!

SHARPTON BLASTS JUSTICE SYSTEM
Thu Jun 07 2007 11:45:47 ET

Reverend Al Sharpton, President of National Action Network, and one of the country's foremost leaders for civil rights, is blasting the justice system for what appears to be favoritism in the early release of Paris Hilton.

"Though I have nothing but empathy for Ms. Hilton whom I have met and appeared with on Saturday Night Live the night I hosted in 2003, this early release gives all of the appearances of economic and racial favoritism that is constantly cited by poor people and people of color. There are any number of cases of people who handle being incarcerated badly and even have health conditions that are not released.

I have served several sentences for civil rights and civil disobedience actions and I even fasted which caused health concerns to prison authorities who paid for a doctor to come see me daily rather than release me. This act smacks of the double standards that many of us raise


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

If I were the judge, I would have the sheriff hauled in to show cause why he should not be jailed for contempt, for refusing to carry out the court's sentence.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

ksinc said:


> Oh, come on. She did 4.4599999999999999999987654321 days!!!
> 
> It must have been an eternity for the 'poor girl'!
> 
> ...


And the Reverend continued on saying, "Poor people don't have any Rovers or Maclaren Mercedes! All you ever see in the 'hood are Escalades or Navigators. This clearly shows the disparity in America!"


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> And the Reverend continued on saying, "Poor people don't have any Rovers or Maclaren Mercedes! All you ever see in the 'hood are Escalades or Navigators. This clearly shows the disparity in America!"


Do you think it was conscious that National Action Network Al is NANA! NANA!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

That's a good one


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

ksinc said:


> Oh, come on. She did 4.4599999999999999999987654321 days!!!
> 
> It must have been an eternity for the 'poor girl'!
> 
> ...


Wow, I am actually agreeing with Rev Sharpton on an issue.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

he looks like he could use a little more fasting...


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Don't you wonder how they found an ankle bracelet small enough for her?


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

https://www.tmz.com/2007/06/07/paris-medical-condition-mental-not-physical/


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

I think it's pretty clear that she had a freak-out and they let her go.

I also wouldn't rule out the possibility that certain _incentives_, monetary or ... personal, were given or promised.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Not to seem too insensitive, but aren't you supposed to be upset when you get thrown in jail?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I didnt hear the reverend bitching and moaning when Diana Ross??? Was it??? was allowed to go home on weekends when she was serving a breif stint up north...


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

ksinc said:


> That's terrible! She should at least be handcuffed or chained to the bed at nite and kept under guard!
> 
> I volunteer.


Brilliant, wish I thought of that.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Note to self: if I ever go to jail, totally freak out. Maybe I'll get the mental ward instead. I doubt I'd get house arrest. 

Corrections should not have given this princess a break.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

If only we gave one tenth of the amount of attention to political prisoners languishing around the world (and sadly in a few cases even in the US) that we lavished on Paris Hilton and her brief stay in jail.

I wish that we would collectively tell Miss Hilton to go f*** herself but undoubtedly someone would surely beat her to the punch.

Karl


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> I wish that we would collectively tell Miss Hilton to go f*** herself....


That is the plot line to her next movie....


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

What the hell is a nervous breakdown? On what grounds was her mental health at risk? Jail is supposed to be a traumatic experience. 

MrR


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Only two things to say:

California is where they let OJ off.

Sharpton - even a stopped clock is right twice a day


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

This is a ridiculous total disgrace. She must give a mean - - - - job.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

It looks as though the judge is none too pleased.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Mark Geragos was on Larry King tonight. Seems as though the jail where she was housed is under federal court decrees to reduce overcrowding. They have 25,000 in jail or due to go to jail and room for 12,500. Said the sherriff routinely lets people who have the same sentence and crime (driving on revoked license and violating DUI probation for that) within 2 days, and that Paris actually did more time than just about everyone else sentenced to what she was sentenced for.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

This story isn't really surprising to me. The courts are much too lenient on drunk drivers IMO. My wife and I were almost killed by a drunk who ran a red light and hit my car at 50mph. He had 2 prior DWIs, and was given just a year in jail. I don't feel any sympathy for Paris Hilton, and I think Tony LaRussa should have spent some time in jail for his drunk driving offense...and this coming from a die-hard Cardinals fan.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Phinn said:


> It looks as though the judge is none too pleased.


Ahh...the not so simple consequences of "The Simple Life!!!" It would be ironic, should the Sheriff be required to serve out the sentence, for contempt of court!


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> This story isn't really surprising to me. The courts are much too lenient on drunk drivers IMO. My wife and I were almost killed by a drunk who ran a red light and hit my car at 50mph. He had 2 prior DWIs, and was given just a year in jail. I don't feel any sympathy for Paris Hilton, and I think Tony LaRussa should have spent some time in jail for his drunk driving offense...and this coming from a die-hard Cardinals fan.


+1 million


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

The overcrowding thing is funny to me. For her 3 days in the Big House, she was alone in a cell built for two.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Apparently, she's back in stir now.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Although I think the Sheriff was totally wrong to let her out of jail, I also think the judge was wrong to sentence her to the entire 45 days today, rather than the 23 it was going to be. Why is she being punished now, forgetting all of her past errors and how much I dislike her, because of the arrogance of the Sheriff? He should be held in contempt of court and be forced to spend the additonal jail time, not Paris Hilton.

That said, never before have I looked forward to the Jay Leno Show more than I have tonights version! In fact, I can only imagine that if tonight is Jay's scheduled day off or something, he will come in anyway because this is just too good to pass on.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Hilarious!!!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

They think they're going to treat her fair cause she's a celebrity,She should be treated like a damn criminal!


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh for petes sake. Wipe your tears away and quit crying Little Paris Princess.
Believe it or not, it will help you grow up and become a responsible adult. This judge is doing you more of a favor than you can ever imagine. You could have killed someone with your drinking and driving.

Hey, I wonder how much the Sheriff got for this fiasco? $50K? $100K?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TheSaint said:


> Oh for petes sake. Wipe your tears away and quit crying Little Paris Princess.
> Believe it or not, it will help you grow up and become a responsible adult. This judge is doing you more of a favor than you can ever imagine. You could have killed someone with your drinking and driving.
> 
> Hey, I wonder how much the Sheriff got for this fiasco? $50K? $100K?


maybe she'll make new friends besides her little sister.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

"The judge gave no explanation for his ruling. But his comments showed he was affronted by county Sheriff Lee Baca's decision to set aside his instructions and release Hilton after three days in jail to finish her time in the luxury of her Hollywood Hills home."

Again, I am not a fan of Paris Hilton, but if the judge felt "affronted by county Sheriff Lee Baca's decision" then he should have punished the sheriff. I do not understand how a sheriff can openly defy a judge and not be held in contempt? Now, if the judge feels Paris caused so much trouble in jail and that is what lead to all of this, then that is one thing and he should have said that, but he blamed the sheriff and then body slammed Paris Hilton? 

To me, this is kind of like the mailman spraying the dog that attacks him with pepper spray. The dog is only doing what it is supposed to do, protecting its territory, while it is the human owner of the dog that is bound by a leash law and should have kept the dog tied up in the first place. 

In this analogy, Paris is the dog, we'll call her a b***h, and she was let loose because of an irresponsible homeowner, in this case the sheriff. The judge sprayed her real good today by thowing her back into jail, but what about the sheriff? I mean, he is the one who violated the leash law and let this b***h loose.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

She deserves what she gets.It's her own fault!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

whomewhat said:


> "The judge gave no explanation for his ruling. But his comments showed he was affronted by county Sheriff Lee Baca's decision to set aside his instructions and release Hilton after three days in jail to finish her time in the luxury of her Hollywood Hills home."
> 
> Again, I am not fan of Paris Hilton, but if the judge felt "affronted by county Sheriff Lee Baca's decision" then he should have punished the sheriff. I do not understand how a sheriff can openly defy a judge and not be held in contempt? Now, if the judge feels Paris caused so much trouble in jail and that is what lead to all of this, then that is one thing and he should have said that, but he blamed the sheriff and then body slammed Paris Hilton?
> 
> ...


I totally agree.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I have a great idea to make Paris' time in the big house easier for her. Let's get a webcam so we can see what she does all day long, that should make her happy, and let's face it, it is all about Paris being happy and visible. And then the judge can be a hero to one and all.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I didnt hear the reverend bitching and moaning when Diana Ross??? Was it??? was allowed to go home on weekends when she was serving a breif stint up north...


Or James Brown?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

guitone said:


> I have a great idea to make Paris' time in the big house easier for her. Let's get a webcam so we can see what she does all day long, that should make her happy, and let's face it, it is all about Paris being happy and visible. And then the judge can be a hero to one and all.


No Guitone,that would be intruding.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Howard said:


> No Guitone,that would be intruding.


Good one Howard:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

guitone said:


> Good one Howard:icon_smile_wink:


She looks horrible anyway.She has no makeup and she hasn't eaten for days since was arrested.


----------



## Infrasonic (May 18, 2007)

*Aah cute....*

https://www.haku.co.uk/b3ta/LittleMissParis.gif

:devil:

I


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What do you guys think about THIS picture?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> What do you guys think about THIS picture?


I think the photographer was not positioned well, look at all the reflections on the car's windows.


----------



## Infrasonic (May 18, 2007)

*Hmmm*

You'd think Paris ,with all her media experience, would make sure her eyes were open with a nice perky smile for the cameras....:icon_smile_wink:

I


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Infrasonic said:


> You'd think Paris ,with all her media experience, would make sure her eyes were open with a nice perky smile for the cameras....:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> I


She was upset.But I don't feel sorry for her one bit.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Grow a pair LA County...


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Howard said:


> She was upset.But I don't feel sorry for her one bit.


A damsel in distress. Save her Howard!


----------



## Infrasonic (May 18, 2007)

Howard said:


> She was upset.


Really!! Why?
She should feel special for getting a free ride in the shiny new car with the flashy lights and the uniformed chauffeur. :icon_smile_big:

I


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Bogdanoff said:


> A damsel in distress. Save her Howard!


yeah? With what bail money?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Infrasonic said:


> Really!! Why?
> She should feel special for getting a free ride in the shiny new car with the flashy lights and the uniformed chauffeur. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> I


She didn't look so special to me.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Anyone care to guess California's #1 growth industry, with everyone including private corporations and churches ( I won't name which ones) getting in on the rush? It's prisons, and the prison guards association is one of our most powerfull lobbies. Our society, with numerous problems seems determined in large part to function vicariously through bubbleheaded nothings we drape laurel leaf and toga over. 95.5 'the Octopus' ran a 3 hour dedication to Phil Spector with the periodic mantra " we're with ya babe" seemingly oblivious that a woman died by a gunshot wound and that Phill apparently has a history of escapism preference for booze, guns and blondes in roughly that order. And Leonardo De Vitriol and his Israeli model GF lost their pet doggie, and, like us all posted flyers with a reward offered. And like many lucky enough to avoid coyotes and cars, doggie was found. But the poor couple who called were immediately arrested by ( guess who) because leo decided they had kidnapped the dog for ransom. They were finally released and the reward rescinded. Baca has tied in to this pipedream and is smoking the caterpillar's hookah of delusion. The Judge is right, and if we are going to devote more attention as a people on the Hiltons and not the unwashed masses, build prisons while our schools are crumbling. then someday the carriages/ Bentleys of the royals/celebrities will be turned back like in the real Paris at a barricade roughly at Zuma on the PCH. If we can eat cake, Paris can force down the powdered eggs.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Would she ever have thoughts of committing suicide in or out of jail,One has to wonder if a girl of notoriety of fame and fortune ever have attempts of taking her own life?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Howard said:


> Would she ever have thoughts of committing suicide in or out of jail,One has to wonder if a girl of notoriety of fame and fortune ever have attempts of taking her own life?


yes Howard...one would have to wonder...wouldnt they???


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

The Gabba Goul said:


> yes Howard...one would have to wonder...wouldnt they???


But she's rich.


----------

